# TI-83+ variable Listennamen



## drsteve (25. Juni 2004)

Servus,
Ich habe ein Problem, und komme einfach auf keine Lösung.
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, bei dem es unbedingt erforderlich ist, einer Liste, einen vorher nicht bekannten NAmen zu geben. Also so in dem Stil: LString1
Das funktioniert leider nicht. Darum wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, variablen in Listennamen rinzukriegen. Dass der Benutzer durch eine Eingabe den Namen der Liste festlegen kann.

Ich hoff mir kann jemand helfen, danke im Vorraus 

--> falls ihr mir nicht helfen könnt, kann mir jemand ne Site zeigen, die mir helfen könnte?


----------



## Retlaw (28. Juni 2004)

Hab den TI-82, aber die sollten sich da ja ähnlich sein.
Den Namen einer Liste dynamisch machen geht meines Wissens nach nicht, da müsstest du mit einer verschachtelten IF-Then-Else-Anweisung arbeiten. (Wenn Variable = 1, nimm L1, wenn Variable = 2, nimm L2, ...).
Aber ich meine im Catalog mal dieses "L" für Listen gesehen zu haben, evtl. kann man da eine Nummer dran hängen und das dann über eine Variable steuern, hab ich aber noch nie versucht.


----------



## drsteve (29. Juni 2004)

Jo, hab alles andere versucht. Variabeln in den Listennamen geht nich, wenn nur der komische Pfeil -> in nen string gehen wuerde... dann koennte man das mit expr() machen. NAja,  so werd ichs wahrscheinlich machen, leider muss ich dann doch die Listennamen selbst vorher angeben,. trotzdem danke


----------

